# Paph. Wossner Mini Goldi



## mSummers (Jan 5, 2020)

I received my first award, an HCC, on this Paph. Woosner Mini Goldi. It was purchased at the 2018 Paph forum from Paph Paradise.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 5, 2020)

Congrats! Coming to this year’s PF? Paph Paradise will be there.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 5, 2020)

That's a super cute bloom and much more color than I was anticipating! No wonder it won an award.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 5, 2020)

what's the cross?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 7, 2020)

_Wössner Mini Goldi_. Primulinum x helenae


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2020)

Congrats.


----------



## Guldal (Jan 8, 2020)

Supernice hybrid...and congrats on the well deserved award!


----------



## mSummers (Jan 11, 2020)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## mSummers (Jan 11, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> Congrats! Coming to this year’s PF? Paph Paradise will be there.



Yes, I plan to be there. Looking forward to seeing what all the vendors bring.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 13, 2020)

Congrats, it's very cute!


----------

